
TikTok Caught Breaking Google Rules to Track Android Users - whym
https://www.forbes.com/sites/zakdoffman/2020/08/12/tiktok-google-android-breaking-rules-secretly-track-android-users/#44b61ead6359
======
whym
> In response to this latest report, TikTok has said “the current version of
> TikTok does not collect MAC addresses.”

... as opposed to saying "TikTok does not and has never collected MAC
addresses."

